# beer can wind chimes



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well ill be beginning my first project soon, ill be combinigng different brands, and sizes to make my wind chimes. ill update with progress, im thinking im gonna build a bunch of stuff out of beer cans, because, 'hey!', what the hell else am i gonna do with them??????? anyone else have any beer/soda can projects they would like to showcase?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok well ill be beginning my first project soon, ill be combinigng different brands, and sizes to make my wind chimes. ill update with progress, im thinking im gonna build a bunch of stuff out of beer cans, because, 'hey!', what the hell else am i gonna do with them??????? anyone else have any beer/soda can projects they would like to showcase?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what?! stop making fun of me or i will tell on you


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what?! stop making fun of me or i will tell on you



me make fun

ok i cant stop it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> me make fun
> 
> ok i cant stop it


 

yea no shit


----------



## Galvatron

ok sir can you just walk in a straight line and say the Alphabet Z-A for me 

Give me a great Big hug


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Z X M N O P Q R U T S V B D C E G H F I














J 




L K W




A


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Z X M N O P Q R U T S V B D C E G H F I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L K W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



 Sir lie on your front and put your hands behind your back....tut tut

stop resisting sir


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MAMMA!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> MAMMA!



SHIT RUN


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha i lol'd


----------



## pixie

I made a Christmas tree stand out of beer cans for a Red Green event about 15 years ago. It involved a little duct tape , too


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pixie said:


> I made a Christmas tree stand out of beer cans for a Red Green event about 15 years ago. It involved a little duct tape , too


 
FINALLY someone else to talk to! 

thats awesome, i love Red Green!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> FINALLY someone else to talk to! :whistling



I shall be in the corner.....BURP


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I shall be in the corner.....BURP


 

aww, honey im sorry. i didnt mean to hurt your feelings


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> aww, honey im sorry. i didnt mean to hurt your feelings




kiss my


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> kiss my


 
why would i kiss your eyebrows?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why would i kiss your eyebrows?



 you never asked or complained before


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> you never asked or complained before


 


GYWAH!!! git out git out!


----------



## Galvatron

hey Galv dont bend that way


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> hey Galv dont bend that way


 

really? well now im quite confused about last night...


----------



## Galvatron

well you can %^&$ your *(& as *(&%$&* dont give a £"$% as i am &*^%%^ with the idea that i *&%$ in that way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uhhhhh is the answer 

x=24?


----------



## Galvatron

i have never been confused


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rightio then!


----------



## daedong

bet you can't do this after you drank a dozen cans 



http://shanghaiscrap.com/?p=792


----------



## Galvatron

daedong said:


> bet you can't do this after you drank a dozen cans
> 
> 
> 
> http://shanghaiscrap.com/?p=792



now thats something i would put in my garden...thanks for the link Vin


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats pretty cool


----------



## Pigtails

So, Rusty, have you started on your Beer Can Chimes Yet? We need pics of the beginning to the end..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not quite yet. i will update with it


----------



## Hanson

You could always cover your house with beer cans, like the one here in Houston...






...now doesn't that make a statement?......


----------



## Ice Queen

Whoever started that must have had a lot of help!


----------

